# Pompano, finally!



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Finally, some Pensacola Beach POMPANO!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Daggum! !!!


----------



## chicon monster (Mar 7, 2012)

nice catch, it looks like you caught a big hoss


----------



## mawfl15 (Feb 4, 2012)

NICE!!!! Glad to get some signs of a good POMP season. Hopefully the trend holds up. Look forward to filling a cooler myself soon! Good catch:thumbup:


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Just how much line does your reel hold ? (I see you are in Austin)


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

I do live in Austin, but spent my first 25 or so years in Pensacola. These fish were caught by my friend who actually lives in NYC now. We both try to get back as much as possible to fish.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

What did you catch them on?


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

chodges said:


> What did you catch them on?


These fellas ate big fleas.


----------

